# Central Ohio: Smallie of a Lifetime!!!



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

It all began Friday after work I punched out a little bit early to take the boat out to do some fishing. Why I left early I have no clue but I just felt the need to. I ran home as fast as I could and loaded up the boat and off I went. I put in around 4:00 pm at the same dock that I have millions of times ... and fished the same areas that have yielded fish in the past with no success. So I told my buddy "Lets try something different" and I cruised to a part of the lake that I have never fished before. I made a couple cast of my ole faithful powerbait worm to no avail. I said what the heck and decided to dig out some pig and jigs laying in my box that I never used (I may have fished with a pig and jig 10 times in my life no joke). Started casting, first cast had a nice hit but no dice on the hook set. So I threw back in the hole over and over again and eventually smack. The drag went a zinging and the fish went a flying. (Now I live on the Darby so I catch a couple 19 to 20 inch smallies a year biggest roughly 4 1/2 I don't take the scale to the creek). I figured it was another solid 18 to 20 inch smallie a good fish but nothing to big. So I fight and wrestle her to the boat and whip the net down and scooped her and as soon as I set eyes on her folded up in my next like a Chipotle Burrito. I thought "Oh God what have a done?" I knew she was a monster, long and thick like no other Central Ohio smallmouth that I have ever seen before. I sat there shaking as I pulled out the tape and it kept getting longer and longer ... 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23 ... and finally it stopped. At this point shaking profusely as I pulled out my scale and put her on it as it read 6.27 lbs (really nice and accurate scale). In shock I sat there looking at her and then back at the scale over and over ... When I caught my thoughts, emotions, ect. I Took all of the measurement to get a replica and the final tally was a staggering 23 1/16 inches and 6.27 lbs after double and triple checking. I measured her girth with a few other places in hopes to get it looking as real as the fish I caught for the replica. Shot off a billion pictures on my buddys good camera and released her back to swim. Here is one of the pics from my crappy camera phone of her, I am very very excited! I will have more pics once my buddy uploads the pics from his camera to my computer. Thanks for listening to my story of the smallmouth that will forever hang over the fireplace in my living room!!!


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

Here she is next to my buddys PB at 20 1/2 inches 4. 14(6) lbs. Just a close up like I said i will have more pictures as he uploads them to my computer! But what a pig I cant stop looking at her picture!!!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

hell of a fish.. good job man


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Great Job!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome smallie. Great job!


----------



## killincats (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice fish

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Biggun'.

Congratulations - So how do you like the jignpig setup now?


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow. Nice catch and great story.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

nice brownie.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice fish dude!


----------



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

Great fish. I'm in the same boat as you. I have only thrown the jig a few times then get frustrated at switch! Definitely paid off for you this time!


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

well done and nice read


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Nice fish! And its brown, so it wasn't Alum. Don't want to post which lake? If it Was Alum, you don't have to say. LOL


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

JignPig Guide said:


> Biggun'.
> So how do you like the jignpig setup now?


I was fishing with a guy the other day who said, "I always figured that more as a largemouth setup." I don't think I convinced him, but this fish should convince anyone that it is a very viable smallie lure (if that is what he was using), especially in the summer when they are chasing crawdads.

Great fish!


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Great catch but an even better release!!!


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

That is a monster.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats! Yea smallie of a lifetime from an inland res in ohio for sure.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Which Chipotle are you going to because my burritos are never that big lol.

Great fish, good job.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

one heck of a catch! my adrenaline would have been through the roof.


----------



## Tom8142 (Feb 18, 2012)

Really. Nice. Fish.


----------



## fishmonster11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Holy cow that is a freaking awesome smallie. Truly jealous man congrats awesome catch


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Sick fish! The only other time I ever saw a smallie that big was in major league fishing haha. I can't wait to start fishing in Ohio next week!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

AWesome fish!!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

There have been some dang nice smallies posted in the last few weeks or so. Congrats on your big pig! I generally dread throwing a jig n pig because it's so painfully slow and I'm not that patient! Maybe I will next time I'm out.

Grats!


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

Next time you decide to photoshop a picture, don't use one of my Lake Erie pics to steal the fish from


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Gee, I don't know. 6.27 you say? More on the lines of 2.5 pounds.

I'M JOKING!!!!! Someone had to do it!

That is an awesome, beautiful fish! Great job!!!!!


----------



## 03machstock (Jul 1, 2013)

Now that is a smallie.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one helluva inland smallie! My PB inland is 4.5 and that looked huge to me. Be sure to post a picture of the finished replica. Now you have to start fishing Erie and try to best that beautiful fish.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Great fish!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice smally. The replica will looks great.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Bravo! Beautiful!


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks guys ... I don't fish bass to often just last year got into fishing for saugeye walleye really heavy and have been addicted ever since. I had previous years of exp. bass fishing so I referred back and still remember how much I hated that pig and jig and amazing how in one cast it is your favorite bait


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Amazing Smallie, if she was in current I doubt you would have a pic, only a shattered memory of a beast of a Smallie...

Have you got the pics from your buddies phone? Not doubting your catch in any way, just feel that the current pic doesn't necc do the the fish justice...Would love to see additional shots/angles.


----------

